# Canning thread



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 4, 2013)

We talked about it a bunch last year, and the season is here now, so show us whatcha doin.

I picked garlic scapes, had cranberries in the freezer (in laws live next to bogs) and bought strawberries. The cranberry sauce is great, strawberry jam is thin, and if it doesn't set up it may become canned daiquiri mix. Pickled the scapes.

Boiling three pots of stuff for hours in my in air conditioned house on the Fourth of July- I never claimed to be smart.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 4, 2013)

Too early here to can. If things don't start growing soon, we won't be putting up much of anything.
We blanch the green beans, and not sure what we'll do when the maters start producing. Might just give bags of them to friends/family.
The romaine and some of the maters will become salad fixins.


----------



## lukem (Jul 4, 2013)

We do tomato juice...salsa...jalapeño jelly...zucinni relish...and going to try a batch of raspberry habanero jelly this year.  Everything else gets frozen.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 4, 2013)

Same here, a bit early to be canning but not that long ago I canned 36 jars of kraut after a 10 week ferment. I usually freeze the peppers and beans from the garden but can tomatoes and make pickles.

I love to can, a few years ago, before the garden was ready, I made great friendships with local farmers to buy cases of vegatables so I could can.

My favorite still is canning peaches, there is nothing like popping a can in the middle of winter to put on my Cheerios


----------



## Jack Straw (Jul 4, 2013)

My wife and I want to start canning. Between our garden and all of the local farmers there is a lot of options. 

Anyone have a good salsa recipe?


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 4, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> My wife and I want to start canning. Between our garden and all of the local farmers there is a lot of options.
> 
> Anyone have a good salsa recipe?



This is nothing fancy but I've used this with all sorts a pepper varieties. I like to add chipotle for smokey flavors or habanero for hotter varieties.  Try adding mango for a sweeter version or corn and black beans for a southwest style.  Have fun!
This will taste a little vinegary if you eat it right away, wait a week for the flavors to balance out.

Basic Salsa
Makes 6 pints

10 cups roughly skinned and chopped tomatoes
5 cups chopped and seeded bell peppers
5 cups chopped vidalia or white onions
2 1/2 cups hot peppers, chopped, seeded (or any other pepper you like)
1 cup cider vinegar
3 garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoons fresh cilantro, minced 
3 teaspoons salt
1 (6 ounce) can tomato paste

Directions:

Combine all ingredients except tomato paste in large sauce pot.

Simmer until desired thickness.

Stir in tomato paste.

Ladle hot salsa into hot jars leaving 1/4 inch head-space.

Process 15 minutes in a hot water bath.

Note: use more hot peppers for a very hot salsa or less for mild.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks, I'll have to keep it on the mild side.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 4, 2013)

Good stuff there AP.  Amazing color on the cranberries.

Waiting and pruning suckers.  I moved a few hanging vines on a new wire to shade the screened porch from the afternoon sun.  About 7 or 8 weeks until picking. It looks like a great season as there are a lot of bunches.  If the rain keeps up, they will be fat and juicy.


----------



## Jags (Jul 5, 2013)

To date the only canning has been some pickled asparagus and I have froze some black raspberries. When sweet corn season hits, I will be freezing up a pile and the matters are gonna go into jars too.

And I have been newly introduced to habanero jelly.  This will be a consideration for a few jars of my own.


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't forget about safety. Make sure to maintain acidity in tomato recipes. That salsa recipe looks like it could end up pretty high on the pH scale.

It is a known fact that tomatoes aren't as acidic as they used to be. Neither are tomatoes that are bruised or decayed, ripened off the vine, or picked from dead vines.

Hot water bath canners don't get hot enough to kill heat resistant bacteria and botulism producing spores, which is why it is important to maintain acidity. Pressure canners reach higher temperatures, and also cut down on processing times.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 6, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> Don't forget about safety. Make sure to maintain acidity in tomato recipes. That salsa recipe looks like it could end up pretty high on the pH scale.
> 
> It is a known fact that tomatoes aren't as acidic as they used to be. Neither are tomatoes that are bruised or decayed, ripened off the vine, or picked from dead vines.
> 
> Hot water bath canners don't get hot enough to kill heat resistant bacteria and botulism producing spores, which is why it is important to maintain acidity. Pressure canners reach higher temperatures, and also cut down on processing times.



No offense but my family and friends have been using that recipe for over 20 years now, never had an issue.  There is plenty of vinegar in there, in addition to the tomatoes to make it acidic enough to safely water bath can it, but feel free to add a capful of lemon juice to the jars before sealing if anyone is worried about the ph in this recipe.

I only use my pressure canner to do soups, meats and other non-acidic foods. Being born in the 70's with the canned mushroom issues, my first word as a kid was "botulism" - my mom told us everything would give it to you - and still does till this day - so I am pretty careful when canning, no worries here


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 6, 2013)

Apologies 

  Didn't see the whole cup of vinegar in six pints, just lots of peppers and onions. 

Still something worth mentioning in a canning thread. I have several friends jumping on the wagon that have no clue. Seems to be becoming a popular thing to do around here.


----------



## save$ (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.pickyourown.org/ME.htm.  This site can be adjusted for your state.   It is a wealth of information for most anything about canning, freezing, preserves etc.


----------



## osagebow (Jul 6, 2013)

AP - good idea pickling the scapes. I generally cut them ASAP to (supposedly) make the bulbs bigger, might pickle 'em next year.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 7, 2013)

osagebow said:


> AP - good idea pickling the scapes. I generally cut them ASAP to (supposedly) make the bulbs bigger, might pickle 'em next year.


First time I pickled them, but I have run the experiment and at least I am convinced that picking the scapes makes bulbs bigger. Anyway- you get scapes to eat as well, so why not! Before this we ground them for pesto, and threw them in foil on the grill with other veggies


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 16, 2013)

osagebow said:


> AP - good idea pickling the scapes. I generally cut them ASAP to (supposedly) make the bulbs bigger, might pickle 'em next year.


 
Update-
-the strawberry jelly didn't set, but it tastes dynamite on ice cream.
-The garlic scapes are excellent! I have used the juice in a dressing as well as in chimichuri sauce and it was great in those. Playing "chopped" at home


----------



## lukem (Jul 16, 2013)

My kids have been picking and eating all my raspberries, daily.  Not going to have enough for raspberry habanero jelly .


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 16, 2013)

lukem said:


> My kids have been picking and eating all my raspberries, daily. Not going to have enough for raspberry habanero jelly .


 
I guess you can be happy that they're eating well at least! They will remember that stuff the rest of their lives


----------



## lukem (Jul 16, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I guess you can be happy that they're eating well at least! They will remember that stuff the rest of their lives


 

No, I'm glad they're eating them...and picking them too.  I just need to go look for a patch of wild berries to use.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 16, 2013)

lukem said:


> No, I'm glad they're eating them...and picking them too. I just need to go look for a patch of wild berries to use.


I understand- you had a plan, and your staff didn't keep the schedule  

I have started to love canning- very similar satisfaction to looking out at a woodpile that you built yourself


----------



## lukem (Jul 16, 2013)

This pic is from two years ago, but we do the same thing every year (and a LOT more than is pictured).  Tomato juice (for soup), jalapeno jelly, zucchini relish (you'll never go back to pickle relish after this stuff), and salsa.  I don't have my salsa recipe handy, but it is really good and super easy.  I can dig it up if you are interested.

Everything processed in a hot water bath.  Don't have a pressure canner...yet. 

The tomato juice was a bit orange that year because we made it from a mix of heirloom tomatoes...some orange, some yellow, some green, and some red.  Didn't look the best but it tasted awesome.


----------



## Jags (Jul 16, 2013)

Zuke relish?  Please expand on this.  I planted two plants and you know what that means...zukes up the wazoo.


----------



## lukem (Jul 16, 2013)

It's a good way to get rid of a ton of zukes.  It is sweet relish...not dill relish.  Goes great on brats, dogs, burgers, deviled eggs, potato salad, etc, etc.  I made a couple jars of spicy zuke relish by adding some jalapenos and they were extra tastey.

I will post the recipe tonight.


----------



## Augie (Jul 16, 2013)

Made first batch of quick fridge pickels this AM and a batch of Kefir fermented pickles as well


----------



## lukem (Jul 16, 2013)

I just do fridge pickles...they don't last long enough to bother canning them around my house.


----------



## lukem (Jul 16, 2013)

Zucchini Relish

10-12 C grated zucs
2 C chopped green pepper
4 C chopped onion
1 C chopped red pepper

5 T salt
5-6 C sugar
1/2 t alum
1 t tumeric
1 t dry mustard
2.5 C cider vinegar
2 T cornstarch

Mix veggies and salt and let stand overnight.  Next morning cover with water and drain...don't rinse just drain.  Mix in remaining ingredients and simmer 30 minutes.  Pack and process 5 minutes.


----------



## save$ (Jul 16, 2013)

We over did it last year with all the relish.   I found a recipie in my mother's things that came from my Nana.  I don't know why, but it taste even better this year than it did last fall when we first made it.


----------



## save$ (Jul 16, 2013)

lukem said:


> Zucchini Relish
> 
> 10-12 C grated zucs
> 2 C chopped green pepper
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing, but hope you don't mind my confusion,   process?  hot water bath?  Pressure cooker?     Why I am asking is I never knew of adding constarch, but willing to learn anything I can about good tasting food.


----------



## lukem (Jul 16, 2013)

Water bath.  No clue on cornstarch.  Probably to thicken it up some.


----------



## Jags (Jul 17, 2013)

Printed.  Thanks for that.


----------



## firebroad (Jul 18, 2013)

Made eight pints of whole, sweet--spicy gherkins last night.  Had two cukes left, sliced them and put them in last years pickle juice.  
Did a few jars of beets before the critters found the patch, and I almost have enough green beans to put up.
Don't do as much, now that I am solo, but the relatives like the homemade goodies.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, not canning, but here's this year's garlic


----------



## lukem (Jul 22, 2013)

I picked my garlic and onions yesterday.  Didn't get nearly that much garlic but I have a pile of onions.  First year planting garlic.  Not sure why because it is gooood and easy.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 22, 2013)

Roast it!  Take the whole head, trim the end to expose the cloves, drizzle with olive oil, put on a cookie sheet or muffin tin and roast about 30 mins at 425.  I pop the cloves out and smash them up a little into snack size baggies and put them in the freezer.  When I want some, I just break off a piece and throw it in whatever I'm cooking.  I always do a lot at a time in the fall as I bake bread almost everyday once the warm weather breaks and there is NOTHING like warm bread smeared with roasted garlic...YUM!


----------



## save$ (Jul 22, 2013)

Got summer squash and a few tomatoes.   No too bad since I didn't plant until Father's Day.  Rained most of June, then too hot and humid to do much of anything.  Still need to hill the potatoes before the tops fall over.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm full of zucchini, the summer squash has a lot of flowers but all male, only a few female so far to grow to squash.  We also had a lot of luck so far with Kentucky Pole beans and Asparagus beans (if you never grew them, they are fun, suckers grow a few feet long!)  I have tomatoes but they are still green, the peppers aren't ready to pick either.  I have 4 eggplant plants but nothing on them yet, still waiting on the beets too.  

We planted Mother's day weekend and thought everything would have floated away with the June rain but so far, not to bad, just a little later than usual.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 23, 2013)

My zukes and cukes are growing and blooming, but not producing. Just getting female flowers on the cukes finally


----------



## Jags (Jul 23, 2013)

I am gonna start throwing zukes into the beds of passing pickups.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 23, 2013)

The old joke- people lock their car doors at church in the summer so that nobody fills them up with zucchini


----------



## mattjm1017 (Jul 23, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> My zukes and cukes are growing and blooming, but not producing. Just getting female flowers on the cukes finally


How do you tell if its a female flower or a male flower? One of my cuke plants died but the other is doing very good except no cucumbers.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 23, 2013)

The females have a tiny squash or cuke at the base.


----------



## lukem (Jul 23, 2013)

I picked about a cord of green beans tonight.  I might can some and c/s/s the rest for next winter.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Jul 24, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> The females have a tiny squash or cuke at the base.


 
Thank you I had no idea. I guess I have a little of both theres some itty bitty cukes growing hopefully soon Ill have a lot of big ones.


----------



## rideau (Jul 25, 2013)

Just made two batches of red currant jelly. 

My summer squash are just starting to produce.  Have two good sized vegetable marrows...zucchini still too small to pick. 
Lots of small cukes...should be ready for picking in a few days.

Broccoli has been a problem - some rotting from all the rain. 

Tomatoes are the slowest I've ever had, and have lost a few plants.  Started 40 varieties, probably lost 8, replaced with volunteers. 
My tomatoes are still green. 

We've had constant rain, heat and humidity until this past week.  Finally some sun and more reasonable temps. 

All beans - pole, runner and bush - are coming in at the same time...all in flower now. 

Peas are almost finished.  Have to start a second crop.

We're on the second crop of spinach.

Beets, carrots, lettuce, chicory, Chinese veggies, basil, parsley, chard, peppers all doing well, been eating them for a while..

Kohlrabi has mostly split.

The potato crop has really loved this weather.  I grow over a dozen varieties including all blue, purple Viking, mountain rose, abby's gold, rio grande, red-gold, maris piper, valisa, snow white, canela, carola, german butterball, katahdin, Kennebec, magic molly, and a few others.  Lots of fun trying the tastes and textures/consistencies of the different potatoes.  Have white, yellow, blue, pink and purple fleshed varieties.  So far have dug about ten pounds of new potatoes.  Have 5 plus rows thirty feet long, as well as assorted other plants tucked wherever I could find space.  Think we'll be doing lots of experimental cooking with potatoes this winter.  would welcome and good potato recipes.  Saw a really interesting one for carrot-potato steamed pudding.,  Steamed carrot pudding is better than plum pudding, so I am going to try that one as soon as it gets cold. 

Maybe I'll start a new thread soon on potatoes.  Anyone else growing them?


----------



## lukem (Jul 26, 2013)

Canned 14 jars of salsa last night.


----------



## lukem (Aug 1, 2013)

Canned 50th jar of salsa last night.  No, you can never have too much salsa.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> This is nothing fancy but I've used this with all sorts a pepper varieties. I like to add chipotle for smokey flavors or habanero for hotter varieties. Try adding mango for a sweeter version or corn and black beans for a southwest style. Have fun!
> This will taste a little vinegary if you eat it right away, wait a week for the flavors to balance out.
> 
> Basic Salsa
> ...


 
This sounds good. I have a question though as someone that is pretty new to canning how long will this stuff last in the jars? Not just salsa but all the veggies?


----------



## Augie (Aug 1, 2013)

Not really a canning thing yet, but I have 5 gallons of Cucs fermenting into pickles as we speak, they have been bubbling away for about a week.


----------



## lukem (Aug 1, 2013)

We have 4 gallons of fridge pickles going too.


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2013)

I've never done this pickling method. Tell me more about it.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 1, 2013)

I looked into fermented foods as my husband was recovering from a rare form of genetic lung cancer. His immune system was so fragile that we were trying anything and everything - fermented foods are known to have all sorts of health benefits so we gave it a try and just never stopped.

Anyone that wants to learn about fermentation, get the book Wild Fermentation by Sandor Ellix Katz - he is the god of fermentation and has a bazillion videos on you tube too.  You can just ferment cucumbers to make pickels but I  usually ferment my cucumber THEN pickle and can them. There is a difference in taste and texture but takes a bit longer...well worth it you ask me. If you like the sweet varieties, fermentation isnt for you but if you get excited over the sour-ish one, try it. Instead of using vinegar, you use a salt brine, just like kraut. You can add garlic, dill, fennel and all sorts of things. Once they get "tangy" enough for you, put them in the fridge and the fermentation stops.  I ferment diced carrots, turnips and cloves of garlic, yum! Baby carrots and hot peppers make great little spicey snacks too.

To answer the other question, I only can what I will use in about 12-18 months. Granted, I think I still have some bread and butter pickles that are just over that now but 18 months is the max time to shoot for.  I know my granny and mother both would have stuff canned 2+ years and the food was rarely spoiled, the rings would rust from the moisture in the basement but that would be about it.  To give you the "official" word - The National Center for Home Food Preservation recommends a storing in a cool, dry place for up to a year for optimal use.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 1, 2013)

So far 12 qts. and 8 pts. of green beans, 4 qts. and 15 pts. pickles (mostly sweet, some sour dill), and 5 jars of beets.  All my 'maters are still green, with the exception of 4--and two of those were paste types.   That'll be a big job when they all start to ripen at once!
All in all, this has been the healthiest garden I've had in a few years, bug and disease-wise.  
I'd have taken pictures, but I am just too lazy to line them up in their Sunday clothes for the snapshot.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 5, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I looked into fermented foods as my husband was recovering from a rare form of genetic lung cancer. His immune system was so fragile that we were trying anything and everything - fermented foods are known to have all sorts of health benefits so we gave it a try and just never stopped.
> 
> Anyone that wants to learn about fermentation, get the book Wild Fermentation by Sandor Ellix Katz - he is the god of fermentation and has a bazillion videos on you tube too.  You can just ferment cucumbers to make pickels but I  usually ferment my cucumber THEN pickle and can them. There is a difference in taste and texture but takes a bit longer...well worth it you ask me. If you like the sweet varieties, fermentation isnt for you but if you get excited over the sour-ish one, try it. Instead of using vinegar, you use a salt brine, just like kraut. You can add garlic, dill, fennel and all sorts of things. Once they get "tangy" enough for you, put them in the fridge and the fermentation stops.  I ferment diced carrots, turnips and cloves of garlic, yum! Baby carrots and hot peppers make great little spicey snacks too.
> 
> To answer the other question, I only can what I will use in about 12-18 months. Granted, I think I still have some bread and butter pickles that are just over that now but 18 months is the max time to shoot for.  I know my granny and mother both would have stuff canned 2+ years and the food was rarely spoiled, the rings would rust from the moisture in the basement but that would be about it.  To give you the "official" word - The National Center for Home Food Preservation recommends a storing in a cool, dry place for up to a year for optimal use.


Properly canned food will last decades. Seems that the general rule is that it loses flavor after a couple of years, five years being an outside sort of timeframe for most things. They found some recently after a century, seemed to be fine.

Here's the bottom of my pickle jar, and spices for my pickles. I also just had a meal with my first batch of kraut- it was excellent!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 5, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Properly canned food will last decades. Seems that the general rule is that it loses flavor after a couple of years, five years being an outside sort of timeframe for most things. They found some recently after a century, seemed to be fine.



I don't disagree with you but I offered up what is "accepted" by published standards.  I have tomatoes going on 3 years, i just rotate the jars so oldest are used first


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 5, 2013)

My understanding is that USDA standards are more based on having unspoiled flavor rather than safety, but you are correct. I do only use accepted/tested recipes and never the "we always did it like this" anecdotes. You only need one bad canned peach...


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 5, 2013)

Hah! That "one bad can of peaches" turned me off the ANYTHING peach for decades. Popping a jar as a kid and getting hit in the face with putrid peach smell scars you for life!


----------



## lukem (Aug 6, 2013)

14 pints of bread and butter pickles and 5 quarts of tomato juice a couple nights ago.  Doing juice again tonight.  

Creeping up on 200lbs of tomatoes now in jars or in the freezer.  I could not be more sick of tomatoes right now....and there are a bunch still on the vines.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 6, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> My understanding is that USDA standards are more based on having unspoiled flavor rather than safety, but you are correct. I do only use accepted/tested recipes and never the "we always did it like this" anecdotes. You only need one bad canned peach...


 
Though home canned food does indeed last for years, I am under the impression that the quality decreases over time, i.e. the nutritional value. Canned food on the shelves at the supermarket can be several years old, but I bet the greenbeans I put up last year have more nutrients in 'em. Of course, nothing beats fresh off the vine and cooked for this evening.
I have been finishing the pickles up that I did two years ago (I only grow cukes every other year), and they are not as crisp as they were when I canned them, but they sure taste better than anything I can buy!!
Jeni, I think I am going to do more fermenting. I have always been a bit daunted by it, but I understand it can be done even with small quantities. I think the salt always put me off, as well.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 6, 2013)

firebroad said:


> Jeni, I think I am going to do more fermenting. I have always been a bit daunted by it, but I understand it can be done even with small quantities. I think the salt always put me off, as well.


Start with a few carrots or a cucumber cut up in a pint jar, no need to go crazy, the fun is to experiment with flavors, herbs and spices.  If you find what you made is too salty, just rinse it and fill the jar back up with water, pop it in the fridge and keep draining and rinsing until you like it. If it sucks, put it in the compost pile and try again.



lukem said:


> Creeping up on 200lbs of tomatoes now in jars or in the freezer.  I could not be more sick of tomatoes right now....and there are a bunch still on the vines.


 I have a lot of tomatoes but none of them are turning red yet, I WISH I had tomatoes to can


----------



## firebroad (Aug 6, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I have a lot of tomatoes but none of them are turning red yet, I WISH I had tomatoes to can


 
I got my first ripe one today!!


----------



## begreen (Aug 6, 2013)

We're getting cherry tomatoes but none of the bigger ones are ripe yet. Should be soon.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 7, 2013)

I have so many green tomatoes that its insane, but no ripe ones. Hopefully all at once for canning purposes


----------



## firebroad (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought maybe it was just because I had to replant after a late frost; looks like a lot of us in the mid-atlantic are having a late harvest for tomatoes.  Funny, I have been getting tons of green beans, peppers, cukes and other vegetables.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 7, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I have so many green tomatoes that its insane, but no ripe ones. Hopefully all at once for canning purposes



Tomatoes were growing so fast in June they weren't climbing the cages, they were lifting them out of the ground. Tons of green ones, but only a couple dozen ripe so far. 

I'm ready. My 'new' pressure canner arrived yesterday.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 7, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> Tomatoes were growing so fast in June they weren't climbing the cages, they were lifting them out of the ground. Tons of green ones, but only a couple dozen ripe so far.
> 
> I'm ready. My 'new' pressure canner arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 107911


 
Ooohh, that one will last you a few lifetimes.  Congrats!


----------



## lukem (Aug 7, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I have so many green tomatoes that its insane, but no ripe ones. Hopefully all at once for canning purposes


If mine would have hit all at once there is no way I could have got them all put up.   Mine are starting to taper off.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 7, 2013)

firebroad said:


> Ooohh, that one will last you a few lifetimes.  Congrats!



Ha. It's already one lifetime old. National has been out of business for a long time. I was a little nervous, as it is an ebay purchase, but it is almost perfect.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Aug 7, 2013)

What are the pros and cons and differences of pressure canning vs the water bath? Ive only ever seen the water bath done and haven't actually heard of pressure canning until now.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 7, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> What are the pros and cons and differences of pressure canning vs the water bath? Ive only ever seen the water bath done and haven't actually heard of pressure canning until now.


You can't reliably can non-acidic foods in a water bath. Pressure canner allows you to safely do meat, any veggie, etc


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 7, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> You can't reliably can non-acidic foods in a water bath. Pressure canner allows you to safely do meat, any veggie, etc


And because pressure cookers process at a higher temp, it takes less time for most things too


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 7, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> You can't reliably can non-acidic foods in a water bath. Pressure canner allows you to safely do meat, any veggie, etc



Recipes with lots of salt or sugar are usually okay in a water bath, too. 'Water activity' or something like that. Part of the reason honey lasts forever.

Botulism spores aren't killed in a boiling water bath. The higher temperatures of a pressure canner, or a pH<4.6, are necessary for safe preservation.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 7, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> And because pressure cookers process at a higher temp, it takes less time for most things too


 
Which doesn't heat your whole house up and uses less water.


----------



## brian89gp (Aug 18, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> This is nothing fancy but I've used this with all sorts a pepper varieties. I like to add chipotle for smokey flavors or habanero for hotter varieties. Try adding mango for a sweeter version or corn and black beans for a southwest style. Have fun!
> This will taste a little vinegary if you eat it right away, wait a week for the flavors to balance out.
> 
> Basic Salsa
> ...


 

There a safe way to half the vinegar in this recipe?  I like it but others find the vinegar taste too strong, but I don't want to get into problems with it not being acidic enough to be safe.


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2013)

We don't use any vinegar in our salsas. Instead we used fresh squeezed lime juice.


----------



## lukem (Aug 18, 2013)

Adding some sugar will offset the acid taste of the vinegar.  The recipe I use has about the same ratios but I add about 1/4 cup sugar.


----------



## brian89gp (Aug 18, 2013)

begreen said:


> We don't use any vinegar in our salsas. Instead we used fresh squeezed lime juice.


 

How much in comparison to vinegar?



lukem said:


> Adding some sugar will offset the acid taste of the vinegar. The recipe I use has about the same ratios but I add about 1/4 cup sugar.


 
I like that idea, will try to pitch it to the boss


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2013)

brian89gp said:


> How much in comparison to vinegar?
> 
> 
> I like that idea, will try to pitch it to the boss


 
I think the acid is needed to make it safer for canning. We always make our salsa fresh so I'm hesitant to recommend changing the recipe if canning is the goal.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 18, 2013)

I use 1/2 cider vinegar and 1/2 lime juice but as long as you have the acidity to can it you will be fine.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 18, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I use 1/2 cider vinegar and 1/2 lime juice but as long as you have the acidity to can it you will be fine.



That's your recipe in there as I type. I did just that, vinegar and lime juice. I also roasted a couple of poblanos for a little extra kick.


----------



## rideau (Aug 18, 2013)

You can use just lemon juice or just vinegar when doing tomatoes....


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 18, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> That's your recipe in there as I type. I did just that, vinegar and lime juice. I also roasted a couple of poblanos for a little extra kick.



Yes, I know, I was just letting you know you can use a combo of vinegar and lime juice if you want.  I'd be afraid to add sugar if you're going to can it unless your pressure canning as you need the high acid to safely can it with a water bath   I've also added some canned Goya Chipotle peppers for a great smoky salsa too.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, the wife and I tried a pickle last night (no smart alec remarks) and it was so good, I had to go get another. Spicy, getting tart, salty, and crisp. I think that one was in there for a week- we will wait another week and I will can most of them.

I still have a ton of cukes (though the plants are turning yellow/dying off) so I think it's relish time. Looks like there's a lot of "soak for 4 hours" and one recipe has 3 soaks- 4 hours, then 1 hour, then 24 hours, then canning.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 21, 2013)

Tomatoes, as expected, are coming in hot and heavy.  Canned 14 pints last night, mostly plum.  I used the regular 'maters to make juice with the Foley, as the plums don't have a lot of liquid.  Gonna be tasty this winter.

My cukes were done last week.  Pulled the vines out and destroyed(sniff).  Oh well, managed to get 4 quarts dill, 4 quarts sweet/spicy, and 10 pints sweet and a couple of dill.


Adios Pantalones said:


> I still have a ton of cukes (though the plants are turning yellow/dying off) so I think it's relish time. Looks like there's a lot of "soak for 4 hours" and one recipe has 3 soaks- 4 hours, then 1 hour, then 24 hours, then canning.


I have never made pickle relish, usually just pepper relish.  If I want pickle, I just grind up some of the sweets.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the inspiration and Hearth Mistress for the recipe. My wife and I made 8 pints of salsa today.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 24, 2013)

One gallon of relish.
	

		
			
		

		
	






The classic struggle of shih tzu vs overgrown cucumber


----------



## firebroad (Aug 24, 2013)

Here's mine, No dog needed


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 24, 2013)

FB, I'm jealous!


----------



## firebroad (Aug 24, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> FB, I'm jealous!


 
_I'm_ Tired!


----------



## Fi-Q (Aug 25, 2013)

So far, the only thing I am canning is italian pasta meat sauce. But we should be done with building the bouse in a year or two. Ans the wife already plan for a big garden, a green house... I planted 6 apple tree last fall, and we should start with blue berry and raspberry this fall or next year.... A lot of canning / freezing & jaming in our near future.. Make me think, I need to get my plan root cellar room into a real root cellar....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 26, 2013)

Fi-Q said:


> So far, the only thing I am canning is italian pasta meat sauce. But we should be done with building the bouse in a year or two. Ans the wife already plan for a big garden, a green house... I planted 6 apple tree last fall, and we should start with blue berry and raspberry this fall or next year.... A lot of canning / freezing & jaming in our near future.. Make me think, I need to get my plan root cellar room into a real root cellar....


Livin the dream


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 26, 2013)

6 quarts of spicy fermented pickles after work tonight. These are sofa king good. I used the low temperature pasteurization canning method because its supposed to keep them crispier. 

I also stewed some tomatoes and froze them- gearing up for a batch of sauce.

Also made a couple loafs of zucchini bread and froze one. Feeling a little productive.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 27, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> 6 quarts of spicy fermented pickles after work tonight. These are sofa king good. I used the low temperature pasteurization canning method because its supposed to keep them crispier.
> 
> I also stewed some tomatoes and froze them- gearing up for a batch of sauce.
> 
> ...


 
I hate you.  Save me a jar.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 27, 2013)

firebroad said:


> I hate you. Save me a jar.


If you lived closer, we could trade! Good for variety, and maximizing garden space.

Next up, now that the crock is available, is a full batch of kraut. The half gallon I made a while back went quickly. It was just cabbage and salt- we loved it. Am I missing out not adding something else- like juniper berries or whatever?


----------



## firebroad (Aug 27, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Next up, now that the crock is available, is a full batch of kraut. The half gallon I made a while back went quickly. It was just cabbage and salt- we loved it. Am I missing out not adding something else- like juniper berries or whatever?


 
Caraway.  We call it Kimmel in my family.  Yum.
I love homemade kraut, it is crisp and white, and we used to steal handfuls of it for snacks when I was a kid.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 27, 2013)

Here are the latest pics of the grapes.  They were plump in early July, but the mid July heat really did them in.  

Not all were lost and I will probably get a few gallons off the vines.  They are ripe now, so this may be the weekend to cook them into jelly.  There will be nowhere near last years yield.  I hope the weather breaks this week as cooking them up in 80weather is not much fun.


----------



## Jags (Aug 28, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Am I missing out not adding something else- like juniper berries or whatever?


 
No need to add anything beyond those two ingredients (Cabbage and salt).  Any other additions can be made during the cooking process (and I am a BIG fan of caraway seeds).  You will actually have more versatility with a blank canvass than you would if you start adding stuff.


----------



## Augie (Sep 10, 2013)

Just received permission for access to a Apple tree. Golden Delicious, that should keep me in apples throughout the fall. 

Apple Sauce
Apple Butter
Pies
Dried Apples

anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 10, 2013)

Augie said:


> Just received permission for access to a Apple tree. Golden Delicious, that should keep me in apples throughout the fall.
> 
> Apple Sauce
> Apple Butter
> ...



Hahhd Cidah

Did 7 1/2 pints of salsa the other night- could have been thicker, but it's really good!


----------



## firebroad (Sep 10, 2013)

Lucky you!!
Looks like you have it covered, maybe Caramel Apples?
And don't forget Apple Cake


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh- also did a batch of beach plum jelly that is pretty spectacular. Good balance, somewhat like a grape jelly with more of a wine-like tone to it.

a tad agressive in the glass with a peppery overbite, and flatulent undertones of murmurberry...


----------



## Augie (Sep 10, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Hahhd Cidah



Good Call, putting some down tonight


----------



## firebroad (Sep 10, 2013)

Augie, you keep that stuff away for the stove


----------



## billb3 (Sep 11, 2013)

I lost almost all my grapes to the heat in July/August plus I lost leaves so something's going on.
Concord grapes survived though.
Got about a gallon and a half of grape juice from three on a trellis cordon
and 33 eight ounce jars from one vine aside the patio on a fence.




After 2 years of tomato blight problems I got about 20 jars of tomato sauce this year but the blight was just late so I've lost quite a few.
I went to Norway in August and my garden watchers  picked but didn't water and quite a bit dried up. Oh well.


I've got some pears to do something with. They are starting to drop so they need to get picked. Conserve maybe. Maybe add some cranberries.


----------



## Gasifier (Sep 13, 2013)

Wife did most of this batch of Tomatoes. I think we have enough for another batch the same size.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 13, 2013)

Last weekend I finally faced my fear of the pressure canner and made 21 qts of chili, it took waaaaay longer than I thought to get the canner up to pressure and back down between loads.

 Now that I know it won't explode as long as I pay attention, I'll be making ratatouille tomorrow (not the Disney mouse, Julia Child's version) with the stuff left in the garden


----------



## Gasifier (Sep 14, 2013)

I just bought her that nice aluminum pressure cooker. She likes it and her and I are going to start canning more stuff. We especially like to do our own sauces. I also like the idea of Chili. I will have to get on that! Time to buy some more jars.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 14, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> I just bought her that nice aluminum pressure cooker. She likes it and her and I are going to start canning more stuff. We especially like to do our own sauces. I also like the idea of Chili. I will have to get on that! Time to buy some more jars.


We used ground chicken instead of beef because it was on sale at the butcher for .99/lb. and canned beans so I didn't have to over cook it.  We didn't make too spicy as I was afraid that the longer it sat, the hotter it would get. There are very few things I go to WalMart for, canning jars is one of them and they always have the wide mouth jars I prefer 

I'm canning ratatouille now with all of the stuff left in the garden....yum!  I need to go get more jars too at the rate I'm going!


----------



## Gasifier (Sep 14, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> We used ground chicken instead of beef because it was on sale at the butcher for .99/lb. and canned beans so I didn't have to over cook it.  We didn't make too spicy as I was afraid that the longer it sat, the hotter it would get. There are very few things I go to WalMart for, canning jars is one of them and they always have the wide mouth jars I prefer
> 
> I'm canning ratatouille now with all of the stuff left in the garden....yum!  I need to go get more jars too at the rate I'm going!


 
Never had ratatouille. Seen the movie, never ate the stuff though. What goes in it?


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 15, 2013)

It's a veggie stew kinda thing, I use Julia Child's recipe making adjustments for whatever's left in the garden as the season winds down.  It's basically eggplant, zucchini, tomatoes, peppers and onions cooked bit by bit and then put all together to simmer.  I get lazy and just throw it all together then add the  tomatoes as a sauce sort of but there are a lot of recipes on line.  It's a great way to can everything at once and then put over pasta or ravioli for a quick dinner. Yum!


----------



## Gasifier (Sep 15, 2013)

Cool. Thanks. I will try to throw some together this week. Wait till I tell my wife I got a new recipe from my friend/mistress!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 15, 2013)

I have friends traveling and got to raid their garden today. Also harvested some of m taters, stewed more tomatoes, made zucchini bread


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 15, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> It's a veggie stew kinda thing, I use Julia Child's recipe ...



Why do I keep thinking of the SNL Dan Akroyd Julia Childs piece?


----------



## Augie (Oct 9, 2013)

So this is not quite Canning, but related, Is anyone rendering Fat for Lard, Tallow, or Schmaltz?

I just rendered 10lbs of Beef fat into Tallow. Then made a sauteed rice and veggie thing. I do this often with olive oil... OMG Tallow changes it completely, SOOOOOOOO GOOD!!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 23, 2013)

Canned some pears last month from the neighbor's trees (they don't eat them).  Hopefully going for some apples this weekend for pie filling/spiced apples.  No pressure canner yet, so that's about it.


----------



## Birch Coulee (Oct 24, 2013)

Wild Grape Jelly


----------



## DevilsBrew (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't tried canning yet but great thread.  Gets me to dreaming of future plans.


----------



## MishMouse (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't canned in a couple of years, only can when there is an abundance of vegs available.
Normally can tomatoes, salsa, spag sauce, tomato soup, orange/lime habanero sauce, and pickled vegs.
This was a bad year for tomatoes, even had a had time even getting them from green houses in the area.
Due to the limited deer hunt last year, the deer wiped out the garden and most of the fruit trees.
Starting to run low on pickled vegs and salsa, so hopefully next year will be a better tomato year.


----------



## begreen (Oct 27, 2013)

Birch Coulee said:


> Wild Grape Jelly
> View attachment 115573



I fondly remember picking wild grapes so that my mom could make jelly with them. It's the best flavor out there. Puts anything store bought to shame.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 3, 2013)

Last job of the season- turkey stock. We had two small birds, one of which I smoked. That's why it is so dark. Made for about 6 qts (I think, some oddball jars there) of some pretty good stuff.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 3, 2013)

Turkey stock. Is this like chicken broth? Used for soups and the like? I've never seen that canned before.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 3, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Turkey stock. Is this like chicken broth? Used for soups and the like? I've never seen that canned before.



Yep. Simmered the carcasses with onion, celery, carrot, and garlic. Skim the scum, strain the junk out, run it thru some cheesecloth. I left in the cold garage for a couple of days, until I was able to can it. I skimmed the remaining fat off the top, brought it back to boiling for a few minutes, put it in jars, and pressure canned it. 

You can freeze it, as well. I have more shelf space than freezer space, so I can it. Gotta have a pressure canner, though.


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 3, 2013)

I started canning about 6 years ago. My grandparents always had a huge garden and "Nana" canned everything. Unfortunately, I didn't get the bug till they both had passed. Here's a bit of what's on the shelves at the moment.






About 80lbs of meat. Chicken, beef and venison.


The Mrs. makes large stock pots of everything so I can leftovers


Here is some chili, beef stew, vegetable soup and chicken corn soup.







Next we have this years tomato soup.






Yellow Wax Beans
	

		
			
		

		
	






Pears, apple butter, apple cider and applesauce.






Peaches






Jellies and preserves. peach, pear, plum, blackberry and strawberry.
	

		
			
		

		
	







And the most recent and still processing; cranberry sauce.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 3, 2013)

Holy chit UncleJoe. That is some amount of canning you have there. Nice work.


----------



## firebroad (Dec 3, 2013)

WoW!  You got it, allright!  Good for you.  When we can our own food, we know what is going into it, and our bodies!!
How many are you feeding?


----------



## Cynnergy (Dec 3, 2013)

Just found this thread - awesome!  Do you guys all follow proper canning rules re: acidity, temp, time?  Where do you get your recipes from?  I did some wild-harvested jams (salmonberry jam and syrup, Oregon grape & salal jam) & salmonberry pie last year.  Didn't have time to do any canning this year with the cabin reno.  I'm a bit scared to do more and get into pressure canning, although my mom does turkey soup base and canned fish.  Her salsa hasn't worked too well - it gets mushy.

a


----------



## firebroad (Dec 4, 2013)

Cynnergy said:


> Just found this thread - awesome!  Do you guys all follow proper canning rules re: acidity, temp, time?  Where do you get your recipes from?  I did some wild-harvested jams (salmonberry jam and syrup, Oregon grape & salal jam) & salmonberry pie last year.  Didn't have time to do any canning this year with the cabin reno.  I'm a bit scared to do more and get into pressure canning, although my mom does turkey soup base and canned fish.  Her salsa hasn't worked too well - it gets mushy.
> 
> a


Pressure canners are nothing to be frightened of.  You follow directions, your food is safe, and they do not explode.  Don't fear the canner.
Looks like you have a couple of tasty jams and one HECK of a tasty pie, there!!


----------



## becasunshine (Dec 4, 2013)

THERE'S A CANNING THREAD AND NOBODY INVITED MOI?

WELL I NEVER.  *flounce flounce flounce* 



Gonna go read entire thread now.


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 4, 2013)

firebroad said:


> WoW!  You got it, allright!  Good for you.  *When we can our own food, we know what is going into it, and our bodies!!*
> How many are you feeding?



That's a big one for us. A lot of what I can ( and yes, I'm the one who does it) comes from our own back yard. Some comes from the local farmers market but the cranberries come from Ocean Spray. They just don't grow around here but I love fresh cranberry sauce. Back in the 80's I went to my now ex-inlaws for Thanksgiving. On the table they had this round red thing cut into slices. I honestly didn't know what it was.  I only ever knew the stuff my mom made.

Anyway. Canning = food security. We like to have enough canned to last us to the next harvest. There's a certain comfort in having the grocery store in your basement.   Each year I focus on 1-2 items to plant a lot of. This year it was cukes (for pickles) and wax beans. We're starting to get a little low on tomato sauce and peas so that's the big ones for spring.

That chicken in the first pic; that's our chickens hatching out too many roosters. 

I also dehydrate quite a bit as well. Last fall I was experimenting and came up with an apple-cinnamon fruit roll-up that's to die for. 

Oh yeah. We're feeding the 2 of us and sometimes DW's son.


----------



## Cynnergy (Dec 5, 2013)

UncleJoe you are an inspiration.  I would love to have a grocery store in my basement!


----------



## becasunshine (Dec 5, 2013)

Just dropping back into this thread to post this link- I've found it quite useful.  The National Center for Home Food Preservation out of University of Georgia is doing the current research.  They have a wealth of information on all sorts of food preservation.  This is one of my first go-to sources, along with the Ball Blue Book.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> the Ball Blue Book.



That's how I learned to can; well that and a bunch of youtube videos.


----------



## becasunshine (Dec 5, 2013)

I love the Ball Blue Book.  There is also another Ball recipe collection:  The Complete Book of Home Preserving.   http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Complete...keywords=the+complete+book+of+home+preserving

It's heavy on high acid/water bath canning recipes (fewer pressure canning/low acid recipes) but oh, what a glorious variety.   I recently made up the apple pie filling from that book.  I did a careful calculation to make sure that I was coming out at least a few pennies ahead by canning my own pie filling.  It was less expensive to can my own, priced per ounce, but in the end, that didn't matter. 

The recipe uses cinnamon, nutmeg, lemon juice and unsweetened apple juice.  I used Saigon cinnamon from Costco, which is particularly nice.  This pie filling is divine- it will be part of my repertoire from now on.  I'm serious.  This recipe turned out so tasty that it's difficult not to eat it from the jar.

Also, this recipe uses Clear Jel as a thickener.  ClearJel is the approved thickener for home canning.  It doesn't get too viscous during processing so it doesn't prevent the food in the center of the jar from reaching the appropriate temperature.  I've not found ClearJel on store shelves around here.  I ordered it from Barry Farms.  http://www.barryfarm.com/nutri_info/thickeners/clear_jel_regular.htm


----------



## Cynnergy (Dec 5, 2013)

The Bernardin people are the go-to standard up here in the great white north - http://www.bernardin.ca. They're great for the classics.  I also have a Canadian Living preserving book which is a bit more exotic - I can't wait to try some of their recipes.  But I like to think of canning as a way to preserve your own, so I tend to avoid all of the mango and pineapple recipes.

I also have a book of traditional British preserves from my mum-in-law, but they don't seem to do canning on that side of the pond - more pickles, chutneys and pickles that keep for just a few months.


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> I recently made up the apple pie filling from that book.  I did a careful calculation to make sure that I was coming out at least a few pennies ahead by canning my own pie filling.  It was less expensive to can my own, priced per ounce, but in the end, that didn't matter.
> 
> The recipe uses cinnamon, nutmeg, lemon juice and unsweetened apple juice.  I used Saigon cinnamon from Costco, which is particularly nice.  This pie filling is divine- it will be part of my repertoire from now on.  I'm serious.  This recipe turned out so tasty that it's difficult not to eat it from the jar.
> 
> Also, this recipe uses Clear Jel as a thickener.  ClearJel is the approved thickener for home canning.  It doesn't get too viscous during processing so it doesn't prevent the food in the center of the jar from reaching the appropriate temperature.  I've not found ClearJel on store shelves around here.  I ordered it from Barry Farms.  http://www.barryfarm.com/nutri_info/thickeners/clear_jel_regular.htm




Never tried pie filling, just jellies and jams. Maybe I'll try that next year when the blueberries come in. It's their fourth year so I'm hoping for a decent harvest.

I've had pretty good luck using "sure-gel" but you have to follow the recipe to the letter or it won't set.


----------



## becasunshine (Dec 5, 2013)

UncleJoe said:


> Never tried pie filling, just jellies and jams. Maybe I'll try that next year when the blueberries come in. It's their fourth year so I'm hoping for a decent harvest.
> 
> I've had pretty good luck using "sure-gel" but you have to follow the recipe to the letter or it won't set.



Uncle Joe, Sure Gel and ClearJel are two different products.  Lots of people get them mixed up before they actually use them in specific applications.  (I know I did.)

Sure Gel is pectin, used to gel up jams, jellies, etc.  and you are absolutely right- if you don't follow the recipe to the letter it won't set.  Sometimes when you do follow the recipe to the letter, it won't set.  Just depends on the amount of natural pectin in the fruit that year...  But it's a good product, and even if homemade jams don't set firm they are still very good.

Clear Jel is a thickener, similar to corn starch but unlike corn starch or flour which are not recommended for home canning, Clear Jel is approved for use in home canning.


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 6, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> Uncle Joe, Sure Gel and ClearJel are two different products.  Lots of people get them mixed up before they actually use them in specific applications.  (I know I did.)
> 
> Sure Gel is pectin, used to gel up jams, jellies, etc.  and you are absolutely right- if you don't follow the recipe to the letter it won't set.  Sometimes when you do follow the recipe to the letter, it won't set.  Just depends on the amount of natural pectin in the fruit that year...  But it's a good product, and even if homemade jams don't set firm they are still very good.
> 
> Clear Jel is a thickener, similar to corn starch but unlike corn starch or flour which are not recommended for home canning, Clear Jel is approved for use in home canning.




I did not know that. Thanks.


Picked up a bushel of apples yesterday. Raining again today so I think I'll make more apple butter.


----------



## firebroad (Dec 6, 2013)

Here is some of the apple pie filling I made.


----------



## becasunshine (Dec 7, 2013)

Are those quarts?  The recipe that I used from Ball's Complete Collection only gives processing times for pints.  I wish it gave processing times for quarts because I'd sure put up quarts of that pie filling.  I made an apple pie from the home canned pie filling for Thanksgiving with the fam.  It was a deep dish and I made it generously, but I used 4 (FOUR) pints of apples in that pie!  

That looks DELICIOUS, Firebroad!   NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## firebroad (Dec 7, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> Are those quarts?  The recipe that I used from Ball's Complete Collection only gives processing times for pints.  I wish it gave processing times for quarts because I'd sure put up quarts of that pie filling.  I made an apple pie from the home canned pie filling for Thanksgiving with the fam.  It was a deep dish and I made it generously, but I used 4 (FOUR) pints of apples in that pie!
> 
> That looks DELICIOUS, Firebroad!   NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!


Thanks!
Yes, they are quarts.  25 min. in a waterbath canner.  I am going to make some more next weekend for holiday presents


----------



## becasunshine (Dec 8, 2013)

UncleJoe said:


> I did not know that. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Picked up a bushel of apples yesterday. Raining again today so I think I'll make more apple butter.



Joe, if you have any of those apples left, and if you like the flavor of cranberry, Ball has an *excellent* recipe for cranapple butter.  I *love* the flavor of cranberries so when I saw this recipe, I had to try it.  OMG it's AWESOME.  I *love* it.  It's really easy, too- the cranberry flavor comes from cranberry juice cocktail.  Both the Ball Blue Book and the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving contain the recipe.


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 8, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> Joe, if you have any of those apples left, and if you like the flavor of cranberry, Ball has an *excellent* recipe for cranapple butter.  I *love* the flavor of cranberries so when I saw this recipe, I had to try it.  OMG it's AWESOME.  I *love* it.  It's really easy, too- the cranberry flavor comes from cranberry juice cocktail.  Both the Ball Blue Book and the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving contain the recipe.




HaHa, I haven't even started on the apples yet. Other things got in the way.

That does sound tasty. I'll have to see if I can find that book. I kept it close at hand for the first couple years but as I got more comfortable with canning I just started throw things together instead of following recipes.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Dec 9, 2013)

Does anyone can with a foodsaver?


----------



## firebroad (Dec 9, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Does anyone can with a foodsaver?


What is that?


----------



## DevilsBrew (Dec 9, 2013)

Here:


----------



## firebroad (Dec 9, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Here:



Interesting!  But it's not canning, it's for storage, right.  Be good for dried foods


----------



## DevilsBrew (Dec 9, 2013)

Darn.


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 9, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Darn.



Don't be too disappointed. The food saver is great for a lot of other things. I dehydrate a lot of fruit when it's in season. The food saver keeps it fresh a lot longer than just throwing it in a ziploc. I have apple slices from last year that are still delicious. This years peaches, pears and strawberries that will last me till they are in season again next year. I also make powdered egg from our own  eggs and vacuum seal them. Now that the chickens aren't laying as much, I still have egg to use; unless of course I want sunnyside. 

But for canning, you need the heat.


----------



## Cynnergy (Dec 10, 2013)

My mom packs all of our fish for the freezer in her food saver using the plastic rolls - it's great for keeping out freezer burn, although you do have to be a bit careful to make sure it all seals properly.


----------



## Morgan (Dec 11, 2013)

I have canned a bit it the past, but didn't dust off the pressure canner once this year unfortunately, my 3 year old and work(and then side work) kept getting in the way.   Here is a picture of some PEI bar clams I did up last year in my All American Canner, it can do 17x500ml bottles at once(I have a middle of the pack model, they make larger units as well!!  Very well built and should last several generations of use.  I have done clams, quahogs, beef, pork(roast and ham) and chicken, still have a supply of meat in the cupboard that has to get eaten sooner than later.  For all my recipes I use what is laid out in the USDA Pressure Canning guide.


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 11, 2013)

I looked at the All American when I first started canning but ended up with a presto. Maybe some day.

Looks like you've got the same glasstop stove we have. People told me I couldn't use a pressure canner on it because of the weight but I've never had a problem. You just need to be a bit more gentle.

I have 10 pints of apple butter processing right now.


----------



## Morgan (Dec 11, 2013)

As long as you're gentle you will have no problems, there is lots of warnings in the manual about glass top stoves but I think it is more so for covering their a$$, whenever the pressure canner or cast iron(my goto pans) are near the stove I am always extra careful, and I have ran several full loads on top of it.  I have often though about buying a second glass top and putting it away just in case I have a bad day =)  However, when a big clamming day comes along, which usually results in 4-6 guys and some beer being drank, I always break out the propane burner, hard to crack one of them!

I should add, I thought long and hard about spending the money on the All American (think I paid a little over $300CAD), but I was buying bottled bar clams for $9 a bottle, the first year I put away near 50 bottles for myself, I paid for the canner right there and then some, not that I would have bought 50 bottles that year, but they are still worth $9 a bottle.  I had lots of happy people that Christmas, who are going to be a little disappointed this Christmas


----------



## firebroad (Dec 12, 2013)

Morgan said:


> As long as you're gentle you will have no problems, there is lots of warnings in the manual about glass top stoves but I think it is more so for covering their a$$, whenever the pressure canner or cast iron(my goto pans) are near the stove I am always extra careful, and I have ran several full loads on top of it.  I have often though about buying a second glass top and putting it away just in case I have a bad day =)  However, when a big clamming day comes along, which usually results in 4-6 guys and some beer being drank, I always break out the propane burner, hard to crack one of them!
> 
> I should add, I thought long and hard about spending the money on the All American (think I paid a little over $300CAD), but I was buying bottled bar clams for $9 a bottle, the first year I put away near 50 bottles for myself, I paid for the canner right there and then some, not that I would have bought 50 bottles that year, but they are still worth $9 a bottle.  I had lots of happy people that Christmas, who are going to be a little disappointed this Christmas


I certainly can on mine, and it is a shiny black one.  When I got it, I noticed the booklet said not to can on it.  After about a year, I couldn't stand it, and couldn't find any alternatives that I was happy with, so I said the heck with it, and figured if I broke it, it would be an expensive lesson, and would replace it with the coil.  That was seven year ago.  You really have to take care not to scratch, and I don't do more than two loads at a time.  
I bet those clams are delicious!!


----------

